# Hotlinking to Google photos



## srw (1 Oct 2016)

The latest news on The Fridays Vi(v)a Colonia Tour......

As posted in that thread, hotlinking to Google photos (which is the default photo-sharing site for anyone running Android) is flaky. It looks as if it ought to be possible, and sometimes looks as if it's worked, but it's not reliable. Is there an addon to the forum software that enables it? It's also the only site from which I've had problems doing a copy-and-paste on a photo.


----------



## steve50 (1 Oct 2016)

Right click the picture, select "save image as" and then upload from your computer.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2016)

Android: long press the photo and choose "open in new tab". Go to the tab. Long press the address in the address bar and choose 'copy'. Back in cycle chat, composing your post, click the little picture icon, next to the smiley icon, long press the edit box and choose paste.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Android: long press the photo and choose "open in new tab". Go to the tab. Long press the address in the address bar and choose 'copy'. Back in cycle chat, composing your post, click the little picture icon, next to the smiley icon, long press the edit box and choose paste.


That's if it's a web image. From the Google photos app, a bit different... If that's what you meant then I don't think you can embed the image but you can give a link.

Download and upload, like @steve50 said unless the image is on the device already (cos you took it with the camera) then just upload.


----------



## srw (1 Oct 2016)

Yes - I've done the download and upload thing. But that's a complex workaround for what should be a simple one-step problem. I usually want to do the same as @redfalo did - take some photos on a phone and then later compose a carefully crafted post on a sensible computer with those photos embedded in the text. If I've taken a photo with a phone and Android has magicked it up into the cloud, so that it has its own URL, it should be a piece of cake to copy that URL and embed it in the post. But for some reason Page and Brin have decided to make it, as far as I can tell, impossible.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2016)

srw said:


> Yes - I've done the download and upload thing. But that's a complex workaround for what should be a simple one-step problem. I usually want to do the same as @redfalo did - take some photos on a phone and then later compose a carefully crafted post on a sensible computer with those photos embedded in the text. If I've taken a photo with a phone and Android has magicked it up into the cloud, so that it has its own URL, it should be a piece of cake to copy that URL and embed it in the post. But for some reason Page and Brin have decided to make it, as far as I can tell, impossible.


One could speculate that they might be trying to build a social network and push people towards Google+ but that's just idle speculation


----------



## sight-pin (1 Oct 2016)

Can you not just email the picture from your phone then recover from your emails on the pc?


----------



## Ian H (1 Oct 2016)

They seem to be trying to make you link rather than hotlink. I share the pic to G+ (family or circles, whatever), then right-click/copy image location the pic in your profile (it seems _not _to work if you click on it first and highlight/enlarge it). Thus:-


----------



## toffee (1 Oct 2016)

I assume that you have added the photos in a shared album.

Derek


----------



## Ian H (1 Oct 2016)

toffee said:


> I assume that you have added the photos in a shared album.
> 
> Derek



I think I found that it wasn't possible to extract one photo from an album. Hence I share individual pics.


----------



## Crackle (1 Oct 2016)

If you put them in an album and share the album, that should work. it's to do with how the permissions are set I think. Putting them in a shared album seems to work though.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> If you put them in an album and share the album, that should work. it's to do with how the permissions are set I think. Putting them in a shared album seems to work though.


But it's not anonymous


----------



## Crackle (1 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> But it's not anonymous


What isn't?


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> What isn't?


Shared albums and linked albums on Google, don't they show your name to the viewer?


----------



## Crackle (1 Oct 2016)

What can you see?


----------



## psmiffy (1 Oct 2016)

Not a lot from here


----------



## Crackle (1 Oct 2016)

psmiffy said:


> Not a lot from here


No picture? back to the drawing board then.

Google used to have a perfectly functional photo system but it seems they've completely screwed it now.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> What can you see?


Cool

How'd you do that?


----------



## Crackle (1 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Cool
> 
> How'd you do that?


Ah

Create the album and set the permissions thusly






Add in any pictures you want and then you can use the individual picture link or copy and paste or drag.

Wonder why Smiffy can't see it.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2016)

That's what I do but i click and see my name so that must be cos it's me, iykwim


----------



## psmiffy (1 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> No picture? back to the drawing board then.
> 
> Google used to have a perfectly functional photo system but it seems they've completely screwed it now.


Beg your pardon - thought you were demonstrating anonymous - photo = cool

And anyway it's dark here


----------



## Crackle (1 Oct 2016)

psmiffy said:


> Beg your pardon - thought you were demonstrating anonymous - photo = cool
> 
> And anyway it's dark here
> 
> View attachment 146197


Ah got it. Tidy up Smiffy, for God's sake.


----------



## psmiffy (1 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> Ah got it. Tidy up Smiffy, for God's sake.


Day off tomorrow - washing up can wait till the morning


----------



## redfalo (1 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> What can you see?


engine oil


----------

